# KS: Goldfields: Medieval Village NPC



## ced1106 (Sep 11, 2019)

"The history of the Evocatus Miniatures began in 2015. When we released our first miniature "Apple Trader". Even then, we noticed that very few miniatures of civilians are produced for the world of tabletop role-playing games and wargames. Therefore, we decided to fix it.In 2018, we successfully completed the first major project, and together with our partners prepared a recruitment Market square.

And this year we have prepared a wonderful project for you! More than 90 miniatures of civilians and an additional terrane (when opening all the extra goal), which will add variety to your game and add to the atmosphere of the village medieval."

The KS is both for .stl files for you 3D printer as well as printed miniatures. See the KS page for a free downloadable file!

EDIT: Tiny Furniture is not involved in the "Goldfields" campaign.









						Goldfields: Medieval Village NPC
					

Add atmospheric to your tabletop campaign together STL files of residents of a medieval village for wargames and RPG




					www.kickstarter.com


----------

